# Rapid breathing



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a geophagus that is breathing rapidly - has been for a few days. Now I see there is a bit of swelling behind his pectoral fin

Any ideas?


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Did you just get the fish? Or you've had it for a while in its current tank?


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

The tanks is stable - has been running about 6 months (No recent fish additions). 

I am suspecting columnaris (Cottonmouth)

Currently doing 30% water change per week, about 20 x 3' fish in the 175G, 
3 x xp3 filters + AC110


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

I would put it in a hospital tank and treat.


----------

